# Plus de flux rss ?



## Macadomia (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à toute l'équipe, 

Moi qui ai l'habitude de vous suivre via Reeder, je n'ai plus aucune info depuis hier matin...  Des soucis techniques ?


----------



## Anthony (10 Juin 2021)

Le « mégaflux » est cassé depuis hier matin, effectivement. Les développeurs bossent dessus !


----------



## Macadomia (10 Juin 2021)

Bon courage à eux !


----------



## Schnak (14 Juin 2021)

Hello,

toujours rien ?


----------



## Anthony (14 Juin 2021)

Le flux a bien été restauré en fin de semaine dernière, il reste seulement un petit problème d’encodage pour les articles qui ont été « mangés » dans l’intervalle.


----------

